# HDrol/MDrol stack analysis and help needed



## juggernaut (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm going to do CEL HDrol & MDrol together, plus taurine for the pumps and end off with a pct of Nolva, 6oxo, etc. 

It will look like this:

MDrol; wk1 10,wk 2 20,wk3 20,wk4 30.
Hdrol; wk5-7 50, 50, 50, wk8 75.

PCT
_wk1: 40mg Nolva, 600 6oxo, 3 fenugreek caps, DHEA 200mg
wk2: 40mg Nolva, 600 6oxo, 4 fenugreek caps, DHEA 200mg
wk4: 20mg Nolva, 300 6oxo, 5 fenugreek caps, DHEA 100mg
wk3: 10mg Nolva, 300 6oxo, 6 fenugreek caps, DHEA 100mg_

This is my second PH cycle, I used promagnon/tren a while back and I'm ready to do a new stack.

Am I missing anything here?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 15, 2009)

a-g guys sells liquinolva-is this the same as the tabs?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 16, 2009)

16 views and not one reply? Wow.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 16, 2009)

I think going over 10 mg of the MDrol on this stack is overkill and likely to exacerbate side effects. I'd use the DHEA on cycle.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 16, 2009)

Really? DHEA on cycle? Interesting. Eplain why you'd only use 10mg as opposed to my schedule. I wouldve imagined that the more used, the better gains. Am I wrong in assuming this?

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 16, 2009)

is the liquinolva the same?


----------



## zombul (Mar 16, 2009)

I have ran Mdrol at 30mg for 4 weeks and prefer it that way,however linking Hdrol for an additional 4 weeks could run you into some problems. Thats 8 weeks of a consistant methylated oral steroid.
  The ag liquid Nolva is good and would be dosed same as the pills.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 16, 2009)

Then is this any better?

MDrol; wk1 10, wk 2-4 20. (run with DHEA 100mg)
Hdrol; wk5-7 50, 50, 50, wk8 75. (run with DHEA 100mg)

PCT
_wk1: 40mg Nolva, 600 6oxo, 3 fenugreek caps, DHEA 200mg
wk2: 40mg Nolva, 600 6oxo, 4 fenugreek caps, DHEA 200mg
wk3: 20mg Nolva, 300 6oxo, 5 fenugreek caps, DHEA 100mg
wk4: 10mg Nolva, 300 6oxo, 6 fenugreek caps, DHEA 100mg_


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 16, 2009)

My bad. I thought you were running the two orals concurrently. I haven't use Mdrol enough to make recommendations on dosing, but I get signifcantly more lethargy at 20mg than 10mg.

DHEA on cycle may help with energy.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 16, 2009)

then I"ll still keep it at the newer schedule. Besides lethargy and i dont play well together.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 20, 2009)

I have liquiNolva coming in the mail; how the hell do I measure this stuff out for 40, 40, 20, 10???


----------



## ZECH (Mar 20, 2009)

After 4 wks of mdrol, your body will be begging for pct. I don't like the idea of xtending it 4 more weeks on another methyl. If it was me I would stack it. 10mg md/50mghdrol. If after 2 wks that was good maybe up it to 20/75. Just another opinion though. Good luck in whichever way you decide. Don't forget cycle support!Anabolic Innovations Cycle Support


----------



## ZECH (Mar 20, 2009)

Get an oral syringe.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 20, 2009)

I did. My concern is the math conversion. I used to be a damn teacher! Special Ed no less; maybe it rubbed off because I can't figure this shit out.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 20, 2009)

I've got my bases covered with "homebrewed" cycle support.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm also going to preload 2 weeks before with hawthorne berry (1.5g) and milk thistle (1g) to keep everything smooth


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 27, 2009)

the way I'm doing LiquiNolva, is one bottle enough (40, 40, 20, 10)? I figure with the long half life I can skip a day and come out okay. Stuff is expensive. Also, How much do I take (in mL) to get the numbers I require? I'm terrible with the math conversion. I do havea one mL oral syringe.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 7, 2009)

So I am running 20mg of MDrol. I'm seeing insane results. I honestly cant believe what I am seeing. 9 lbs in over a week. I'm still nervous on the gyno, as nothing has happened yet. I'm considering dropping the HDrol until sometime later after the pct and a moment of recovery (time on/time off). I dont want to risk gyno. Should I go with the HDrol and finish it after the MDrol, or should I cut the cycle to just MDrol and come back later with the HDrol after the time off?

I'm also thinking of running the HDrol with the nolva and 6oxo. Anyone have a problem with this?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 7, 2009)

by the way, this shit is fucking sick. I'm truly amazed.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 7, 2009)

No reason to run anything else with the MDrol. Just save the 6-oxo and nolva for pct. Save the H-drol for another cycle.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 7, 2009)

My thoughts are confirmed. Thanks! 
Any ideas for an HDrol stack when I'm ready? I'm thinking Epi and HD


----------



## OrchardSpec (Apr 8, 2009)

Wondering if you figured out your liquiNolva conversion. I am looking into something like this in the future and would be interested on how you do it. I have the oral syringe at home already.


----------



## OrchardSpec (Apr 8, 2009)

Disregard previous question, after posting I thought I should just search and long behold the answer was revealed. Thanks anyway though, hope everything keeps going as well as you say it is.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 8, 2009)

The dropper is clearly marked at 1mL. makes it easy right?
Here's what I am doing:
Week 1: 2 mLs
Week 2: 1 mL
Week 3: 1/2 mL until it is finished + 6 caps of 6oxo
week 4: 4 caps 6 oxo
week 5: same
week 6: 3 caps daily

Time on/off. 

Begin new cycle, BUT this time, place the HDrol first!!!


----------



## OrchardSpec (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like a great plan, thanks for the help!!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2009)

ps, I started my PCT a day before I ended the mdrol. I found out the hard way that the dropper is CLEARLY unmarked. So, I went and bought a 1 mL oral syringe. I started my 2 mL today.


----------



## OrchardSpec (Apr 28, 2009)

How did everything go?  See some good gains?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2009)

I saw great gains. 20 lbs. Some of it was fat, but about only 5-7 lbs of fat.


----------



## OrchardSpec (Apr 29, 2009)

Awesome, great job    Your PCT still looking them same?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 29, 2009)

i am still doing the pct. instead of doing the 6oxo, i did get off cycle assist and nolva plus creatine.


----------



## OrchardSpec (Apr 29, 2009)

Hope it turns out great!!! Probably run something like this come winter.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 29, 2009)

Stuff works really well as a bulking agent.


----------

